# 4 week old syrian



## Deli16888 (Mar 12, 2009)

hi everyone, im gettin a new syrial hampster from my fiances mums friend as his daughters hammy had babies. they are now 4 weeks old. but im finding it hard trying to see how big they will be ive tried googleing 4 week old syrian hamsters but i can only find 2-3- pics 

has anyone got any photos? 

btw i havnt been on here for ages so need to try and get use to finding out how to use it again 

Forgot to ask. do they just eat the normal food? as i have a syrian at the moment ( different cages of course)


----------

